# EEI 2011 Moggie/Springfield/LaDUE/Deer Ck NEW feature!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

Trying to top the numerous recent requests from prospective 2011 EEI anglers.

I think this might help...

$240 full season entry DISCOUNT can now be obtained via credit card!

If you choose to budget with PayPal you can then take advantage of their "buy now, pay later" program breaking the full season down into mutliple payments.

I think they even have a $10 off promo going with this service currently. 

Coupled with our current promo of *no service fee* from our end, you can actually pay less online for the season with PayPal and spread out the season on your terms.

Go figure...

Hope this helps some with intent to fish! Electric events always move more slowly than bigboat entries... until we fill the spring OPEN...then everyone calls 

Details are linked on EEI home above-

nip


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

hey its tyler again me and my dad are definitely signing up here shortly


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Does pay pal give extra weight at the scales too?!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Putzin said:


> Does pay pal give extra weight at the scales too?!


You don't need any extra weight!...

By the way, I'm not fishing EEI this year.





























Just kidding!


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Cull'in said:


> You don't need any extra weight!...


Cull'in, are you sayin I'm fat!? That's not nice...


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

AH HA! 

A warming trend brings some electric anglers out of hibernation...

A slow trickle charge soon to be set to 15amps!!!

http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

I'm pairing my KSU kids this weekend with the dobass crew...the SPO is soon to go beyond half full....

Good to hear from all of you- you both are fat- get ready for a great green season Tyler!!!!


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ill try to save some fish for everyone else this year! Me and my dad are custom making all of our lures this year and im investing in a couple carrot stix im ready to fish already!


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Nip,

Nevermind original post if you read it (edited) - I figured out my own question. See you at moggie April 9th. Can't make the spring open this year due to work, but fishing the series.

Peace.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Nip-

How many do you have registered for the Spring Open? Couldn't find a roster...


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/updateddailyroster.html

It'll grow considerably after I receive confirmation from KSU participants, post their meeting tonight.

Capped at 30- filled it last year!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Ten are locked in !!!

We most likely will hit it perrrrfect by the time it's over. 

Striving for the magic 14 teams- several floating verbal commitments out there for the season. I'm confident we are there.

To clairify many similar questions....

The invitational FULL SEASON DISCOUNTED ENTRY remains available up to the morning of the first event or 30 teams. Simply enter and pay the full season amount. 

For anyone still desiring to do this by credit card the option remains online (now with a service fee) OR just print and mail a form to avoid fees http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

There are several bogus dated flyers circulating indicating an incorrect date for SINGLE EVENT invitational entries- they *should read* single event entries are accepted starting *4/9* (ramp pays at Moggie#1) up to the capped field.

The goal/philosophy of EEI is for full season participation from all teams. 

We hope to still give the chance for single event entrants to enter and experience EEI, but curve the fee towards only those most confident to enter.

The nutshell...

*Full season teams take priority for positions up to the capped field. Make that commitment prior to 4/9 at Moggie, your team still gets the discounted rate.

Single event entries at each event will then proceed up to the capped field.*

*REMINDER* "OPEN" events are simply that- they are not part of the qualifying season-no membership is required. Anyone can enter the OPENS at anytime up to the capped field being met. The Moggie SPRING OPEN 4/2- filled last season and likely will this year.

Given the perfect moderate field size of this and past years...the whole confusing registration process has not been fully tested. 

I learned about capped fields at LaDO some years ago...hence the revised code wording for the registration process 

Feel free to email any questions - [email protected]

nip


----------

